# عايز تبقى مهندس بترول وانت قاعد فى بيتكم



## omelkorah (31 أغسطس 2007)

THX for this upload must fly out to SATAN. Alternative name Oil Tycoon 2!!!
Oil Tycoon is one of the most popular simulations released in more than ten language versions. Oil Tycoon 2 brings you back in the age of John “Anaconda” Rockefeller, the founder of the biggest oil company of all times. A man, whose name stands since today for unlimited wealth and big money, but also for unscrupulous business and exploitation.
Start your career for example in a historical scenario at the beginning of the 20th century. Join the time of romantic, but hard ages of economical and technical pioneering with its transportation of oil with sailing ships, coaches and the first automobiles. Hurry along your engineers to develop new technologies for transportation such as cars or modern super tankers, extracting and cracking methods of raw oil and sales. Be prepared for the coming 21st century and make your way until now and the future.
Establish your international petrol station network and sales offices for heating oil or petroleum.
But careful, you have damn lot of responsibilities. Not only for your employees, but also for the economy and ecology of the cities and people around you.
FEATURES:
- 18 historical and modern scenarios from the Rockefeller-period of the late 19th century until today
- more than 50 animated, historical events such as World War 1 and 2, bombardments of cities and natural disasters with direct influence on the game
- 5 different game modes (single-, multiplayer, and scenarios)
- modern 3D-Engine Oxygene with free camera view and extreme challenging grafic performance
- more than 300 buildings and animated vehicles (cars, tankers, trucks)
- more than 500 randomized events (tanker accidents, fire)
- Complex and challenging city simulation part of 10 leading and major cities of the world (Los Angeles, Tokio etc.) not only with buildings, but with job market-, education-, traffic management and a crucial barometers of public opinion
- Extensive research part (more than 70 fields of research)
- Start-up of worldwide sales networks up to the smallest unit (petrol station networks with shop and setting of single prices of various goods)
- Setting up of worldwide tanker trading routes or national truck routes with massive amount of vehicles
- realtime-simulated, realistic share market
- more than 100 oil wells all over the world
- Two level game (Globe and city view)
- Extensive human ressource management
- Simulation of the complete value-added chain of raw oil (from raw oil until petro

links
http://rapidshare.de/files/28889321/boil-RTL.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/28889298/boil-RTL.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/28895983/boil-RTL.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/28890533/boil-RTL.part4.rar

or
MIRROR 2
http://www.speedshare.org/bzy5iYtpst
http://www.speedshare.org/aCWamisq7I
http://www.speedshare.org/DB8i1zEoW4
http://www.speedshare.org/KLAKnSleYx

Heslo : www.ripgamez.com


منقول​


----------



## thedefender (16 أكتوبر 2007)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

